# Fairplex pic's from swgrs 25 pics



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are the Pic's I took of the Fairplex layout at the garden show this past weekend....10-31-09

My reason for taking thses pictures was to get Ideas for mountins ,ground cover, buildings and such


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I remember the original layout before the re-build, still brings a tear to my eye...

However over the years the re-build has greatly improved and its hard to tell the track is laid a top the old.

I remember when the first new mains were laid a decade or so ago...it was real depressing. Much of the actual garden is un-changed and the areas that have been were greatly improved. Thanks for sharing pics, I always love see the fairplex garden railroad. Does anyone know if the indoor layout is still in operation?


Sadly I live no where near there anymore.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics! Phenomenal layout!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures JJ! THX for posting. I was probably four or five years old (1947-48) when I saw the Fairplex railroad for the first time. Our family never missed it when we went to the county fair. Then it was all custom made trains and track. In some of your pictures, the first three photos, you can see the rail embedded in the roads for the vehicles that used to run there-lots of trucks and automoblies.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics JJ, thanks for posting. 

They must have 24 hr security to keep it from being destroyed by vandals.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice JJ YOU daaaaaaaaaaaaaa Man GREAT PICTURES


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a layout! Am I correct in surmising that it is the largest in the world? Also, are visitors able to run their trains on it or is it strictly a "view only?"


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 02 Nov 2009 07:18 PM 
That's quite a layout! Am I correct in surmising that it is the largest in the world? Also, are visitors able to run their trains on it or is it strictly a "view only?"


I beleive my layout will be the biggest in the world ? trust me on this and you can run what YOU BRING he he he......







Is it live or is it Nicky HE HE HE 
Game on Brothers................







Damit i need to Lay off the Beer HE HE HE HE







But i do not fib...............Futurer is bright my fellow G sclaers Trust in what we say.........

DONT YOU HATE IT WHEN IM ALWAYS RITE............................HE HE HE


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 02 Nov 2009 07:18 PM 
That's quite a layout! Am I correct in surmising that it is the largest in the world? Also, are visitors able to run their trains on it or is it strictly a "view only?"
I think you have to be a member or volenteer to run your rolling stock on the layout. There was one kid there, about 7th or 8th grade who was running his engine and rolling stock....The boy did a great job on a load of Logs for his logging train. He made them himself. Both he and his father put in time on the layout


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ's right for the most part. However, for the last year or so Bob Toohey and his Fairplexies have been running a sort of 'reach out' program to the local R.R. clubs, inviting them to come visit on a weekend day, run their trains and have a picnic! Bob will give an 'insider's' tour, showing members some of the 'bones' of the layout that would only be interesting to true garden railroaders.

I went earlier this year with the Santa Clarita club, and got to run my virgin "Indy" and Accu "no.1" railcar. Running at a moderately fast scale speed, it took the Indy 6 & 1/2 minutes to complete a loop around the outer mainline!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Bighurt,

If you are referring to the O Gauge layout that was under the grand stand, it was pulled out about 10 years ago or so. This was due to politics as I understand it. The then President of the club got himself sideways with the Fair people and they gave them a month to vacate the premises. The old layout is now stored in the homes of several of the members and they are looking for a place to restore it.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Greg.

As a child the only reason I went to the fair was to see both those layouts. Sad to see neither are in the same operating condition...

Hopefully it will be revived as the LS was...later down the road.

I would spend an hour stuck to the glass, and an equal amount of time at the bars...

Fond memories for sure.

When work allows my vacation in the area and a show is in place I always do the same, with the outdoor display. Its a rare thing to not find a club member on site running or working the layout if there is a train show...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

With 20+ photos, you can sure tell JJ is not on "dial-up" anymore. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics JJ. Sure is a nice looking RR and should have given you some good Ideas. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! I'd never seen overall photos of that layout. Too cool.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pics JJ! I did not get over there either. I'll have to road trip up some time. 

Did they have a track plan posted there? Wondering what the general setup is, like 2 main lines, etc. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I know there are three actual "mains" a single meandering path and a double track which is essentially a giant oval, but a bunch of other lines can be found through the layout, from a outback to a small loop...I can't remember the actual count. 

Track plan; 


http://www.trainweb.org/girr/gjrr/gjrr_map.gif


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

map at link 

http://www.girr.org/girr/gjrr/gjrr.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ 
someday when I grow up I want a big RR like that..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The only problem with that Marty, is you'll never grow up...


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Graden Railroad magazine did an article on it some time back with a map as well. 
Very nice layout.. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Nov 2009 04:44 PM 
Thanks JJ 
someday when I grow up I want a big RR like that.. 

Good Gosh and mighty Joe friday Marty Your layout covers just about as much ground or more only you don't have as many buildings. 


I have somemore pic's that I took in 2007 when Jim shutt and I went over there from TBTS. In those pic's you can see where they were working. I will post those this week end if I can


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, JJ......... thanks for posting them..


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have memories of the original layout dating back to the late 1940's as a little kid about five. The original scale was 1/24 standard gauge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

does any one have videos to post of it??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Check this site.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6MwSLzC3oI

If you look through the videos, there are many from the Fairplex including one 93-car freight.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't they used to have moving boats in the center canal?


----------

